
People Over 55 Are Quitting Facebook - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/people-over-55-are-quitting-facebook-2009-5
======
tjic
Demographics are appealing based on two things: the direct revenue that
advertising to them / selling to them can bring, and the indirect value of how
much they serve to propogate the brand.

Older adults are worthwhile because they've got a lot of discretionary income
once the kids are off at college.

Young hip adults are worthwhile because they increase brand cachet.

I hate to be morbid, but with the meltdown in IRA and 401ks since January,
people over 55 might not be worth nearly as much as a demographic as they once
were.

Facebook probably doesn't care too much about this.

At <http://smartflix.com>, we've done demographic surveys, and our best
customers are older adults - speaking in generalities, the women are retired,
or working part time, and have enough money to buy canvas and oil paints, and
the guys are retired or working part time, and have enough time and money to
work on their cars, learn metalworking, or tinker with their guns.

Because our price point is relatively low (our a la carte rentals are ~$10,
and our subscription plans are << $30/month), we haven't seen much of a
decline in revenue from this demographic.

------
cellis
News Cycle lately looks like this:

Twitter. Iphone. Facebook. Twitter. Iphone. Facebook. Twitter. Iphone.
Facebook. Twitter. Iphone. Facebook. Twitter. Iphone. Facebook. Twitter.
Iphone. Facebook.

ok you get the point.

~~~
vaksel
more like

Facebook, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, iPhone, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter,
Twitter, Facebook, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Google, Twitter,
Twitter, Facebook, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter,
Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter,
Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter,
Twitter, Twitter, Twitter

~~~
kyro
More like

Why do we always try to extrapolate made up patterns for the sole purpose of
whining?

"Another X is going to buy Y before I eat Z article, ugh" etc.

------
mattmcknight
How reliable are these numbers? In particular, I'd like to see a precise
definition of an active user.

It seems odd to have such a sudden switch with no external factors. To add
1.5M active users in a demographic in Feb and March and end up with just over
2M at the end of May seems fishy

"When asked for comment, a Facebook spokesperson responded, 'Bear in mind that
these tools gives out estimates, not real-time figures.'"

~~~
lallysingh
I'd say lots of people joined in when they heard about it in the news, and
left when they noticed:

1\. It wasn't in the news anymore (that's twitter)

2\. It provided them no reason to stay

------
jorgem
Is Facebook killing them?

~~~
TweedHeads
They're running out of soylent green

------
antidaily
...and joining Eons.com.

